# Liberon and Holzol (and Polyvine)



## Phil Pascoe (21 Jun 2019)

Has anyone experience of Liberon Hard Wax Oil or Holzol Furniture Oil? I've used Blanchon, Fiddes and Osmo, but both of these are a fair bit cheaper. I can't imagine either being inferior?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Jun 2019)

Bump - or Polyvine (although this I suspect is a little different).


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Jun 2019)

I am surprised, I thought I'd have loads of answers by now. :?


----------



## marcros (28 Jun 2019)

I have used the chestnut but nothing else to compare it to.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Jun 2019)

I can find only two reviews of the Holzol hard Wax, one of which says it's opaque - which from the details it shouldn't be. A couple of reviews of the Liberon aren't too impressive. I'm tempted to try the Holzol Waxy Oil for a dead matt finish, but 12 hour drying time is a bit slow for my liking.


----------



## marcros (28 Jun 2019)

A waxy oil doesn't feel right for a dead matt finish. I don't have a huge amount of experience so feel free to disregard my input.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Jun 2019)

It feels waxy but is dead matt ........... does sound a little curious. I like Chestnut stuff, but the price is up with Osmo. From about £18 a litre up to around £32 there's a big difference in prices brand to brand.


----------



## Woodywright (31 Jul 2019)

I used the Liberon to finish a mahogany desk. I have used Osmo on many occasions. I found it slightly disappointing and flatter compared to Osmo and required more coats than I would have expected. Ultimately it gave an acceptable finish but with more coats obviously the darker it became and as I had used a red oil stain on the mahogany it did lose some of the impact I was looking for.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Oct 2019)

I ended up trying polyvine wood oil https://www.wood-finishes-direct.com/pr ... e-wood-oil . This, according to the blurb is good for furniture, floors, exterior and interior joinery, fences and cladding. Alarm bells should have rung reading that range, but they didn't.  
It is supposed to sink in not form a surface layer. Right ............ the first coat was brilliant - it sunk in completely, and dried dead flat and hard quite quickly. The second coat - nightmare. Three weeks later it was still soft to the touch (indoors, dry and quite warm) and very streaky - some streaks dead flat, some quite glossy. 
It isn't a hardwax oil (it doesn't claim to be), it's a varnish. It might be an extremely good varnish for some applications, but furniture isn't one of them. Thankfully this was only on shelves made from oak worktop.
Back to Blanchon, I think.


----------

